# Best Footwear for summertime racing?



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Barefoot is not the best way to go, I think...What type shoe-sandel-water sock is the most popular choice?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I like keens as they have good toe protection, non marking soles and an open cover which dries fairly quickly.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Barefoot on deck+ lacerations and broken toes plus no grip when wet.

I also use Keens/ lightweight Sperry /Harken racing shoes.


----------



## Familycruisers (Dec 15, 2011)

Keens here, broke my dang toe two weeks ago by breaking my shoes if going forward rule.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

I watched the sunrise from the top of Haleakula in 1984.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Keens or Vibram 5-fingers. Or, if you like the Vibram's but don't like the price, there's Fila Skeletoes.


----------



## Langlo06 (Oct 28, 2011)

My sailing sidekick and I both use Keens. They not only have toe protection, they are also non marking and non skidding. Love them


----------



## LessTacksing (Mar 17, 2009)

I use Keens


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Anything is better than nothing. 5 broken toes. All pinky toes. Twice on one side, 3 times on the other, they aren't too pretty anymore. Always wear shoes.

I've used harkens, which were good for a couple seasons, but then smelled like death who decided not to take a shower for a week. Not too happy concidering they cost $90. Then the rubber got hard and slippery. Not to mention I still broke my right pinky toe in them.

I now use these for $40-45 
Bogs Footwear Crosswater Lo Water Shoes (For Men) - Save 41%
Great grip, don't slip, and no more broken toes. As an extra bonus, if they do start to stink, you can wash them or hose them out and the smell is gone. I tried everything with the Harkens, but there was just too much fabric for smells to get into. These shoes are mostly rubber. Neo uppers, drain holes in the bottom, bungie sinch.

They don't look the best, but they're cheap, and I stay on the boat.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> I now use these for $40-45
> Bogs Footwear Crosswater Lo Water Shoes (For Men) - Save 41%
> Great grip, don't slip, and no more broken toes. As an extra bonus, if they do start to stink, you can wash them or hose them out and the smell is gone. I tried everything with the Harkens, but there was just too much fabric for smells to get into. These shoes are mostly rubber. Neo uppers, drain holes in the bottom, bungie sinch.
> 
> They don't look the best, but they're cheap, and I stay on the boat.


Nice, I may try those next if I don't go with Keens.

I'm currently using Sperry products (Billfish for knockabout's/cruising and a "performance" sailing type tennis shoe for racing). I had already sworn off Sperry, but they contacted me after I posted a scathing review on their site, requesting I send back the shoes I was complaining about. They sent me the two pairs mentioned above in an effort to change my opnion. The jury is still out, as this is the first full season with them and I more or less expect them to be crap next season.

My wife heeded my advice and got Keens for the boat. She was worried at first because they gave her some blisters, but either the shoes or her feet are now broken in and she loves them.

I can't for the life of me understand why top dollar "performance sailing" shoes seem to either become slick as ice after one season, or smell like death if they last more than one year. I have a pair of West Marine flip flops that are at least 5 years old and have been worn on and off the boat that still grip the deck tenaciously. They grip so hard the problem is your feet will slide off the sole long before they slip on the deck. Why can't they use whatever the hell these things are made of for a decent inexpensive shoe you could afford to throw away when they got stinky?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Up here our summer boat shoes tend to be full boots and thick socks, coupled with foul weather gear. It's been a crappy couple of summers


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Gill Aquatechs. For dighny sailing they are topnotch, although if I would have known about the Bogs I might have gone that route.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

I still love my vibram five fingers. They give the best feel of the deck, go in the washing machine and are cool and comfortable. Also, I have a narrow foot and all the other brands are just too wide for me. 
I have learned to not leave my shoes on the boat because of the "glazing over" that happens to the sole material.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

One more vote for Keens here! They are the perfect compromise between the protection of a full shoe and the comfort and coolness of a sandal. They draint and dry quickly if your feet take a dunking while on the rail, and they have the best grip of any shoe i have owned.

As for the Harken shoe stink, it is the sea water that does it. I have found that if I rinse them with fresh water after racing they are fine. (Or should I say "were" as I haven't bought a pair since I discovered Keens!)


----------



## n0w0rries (May 17, 2009)

I wear these... comfortable, don't smell, great grip.


----------

